# Giving up smoking.



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok so here goes!

So it's been 2 weeks and 4 days since I stopped smoking! I had been smoking the best part 6 years, the last 2 of those being quite heavy. Now I've gone and quit cold turkey and if I'm honest, it's horrendous. Chronic heart burn, mood swings, head aches.

Today however has been the first day I have really felt down in the dumps, almost depressed? I always said I would never write stuff like this on a forum but I thought what the hell!

So has anyone else been through this process? Does it really get any better? I am feeling right shite at the moment!

Cheers

Loz


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just keep it up, it will get easier. I packed **** up in 1990 and started on the cigars, which I used to smoke 5 some times 10 a day. Then one day I said, just going to have one when I have a pint, well when the ban came in I said Foook it, anit had one since. But it never leaves you,just a fleeting thought, you know the time you really enjoyed one, after a meal, a pint and when your are stressed. No easy cure just hang on in there. Now its just a memory, no smelly clothes and above all more money in your pocket. Oh yea I am 57 and smoked from when I was 17


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I gave up 18 months back and yes it does get easier but out of the blue comes the wish to light up and smoke again, luckily this urge soon passes. Just a month back after finishing a job I was doing, I started searching in pocket for my lighter even though I didn't have the urge to smoke :?

Keep resisting the urge and it really does get easier, think about how your health is improving and how much you are saving


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Keep at it - it does get better, believe me!

As of today, it's 239 days since I quit and I've saved £1,732.75 in that time. Got a smartphone? Loads of apps to track your progress and help keep you motivated.

I'll be honest - the cravings don't pass quickly. In my case I was about 6 months in before I stopped thinking about smoking more or less altogether.

This comes from someone who smoked for over 20 years and whose girlfriend still smokes so temptation is often there :evil: .

It's worth it - think of your health, all that money and the fact that you don't stink anymore. That's what I notice the most - smokers really do smell vile.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Cheers guys.

It's just the whole feeling down that's getting to me! I haven't really had many urges just loads of shitty symptoms!

I get it into my head that I'm going to feel like this forever etc so I might as well just start smoking again. I never realised it would be so difficult to give up. I really dont feel like myself! I feel as if I am in a dream like state, as if my head is having to catch up with my eyes. Constantly tired, yet when I get into bed I can't sleep!

It's proper shite.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

One good tip is when you have eaten your dinner in the eveing go for a walk for about half hour you will be surprised how good you feel in a few weeks. Oh yes do not start snacking with chocs and sweets our next door neighbour has put on 3/4 of a stone in two months.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Hilly10 said:


> One good tip is when you have eaten your dinner in the eveing go for a walk for about half hour you will be surprised how good you feel in a few weeks. Oh yes do not start snacking with chocs and sweets our next door neighbour has put on 3/4 of a stone in two months.


I went out on my downhill bike the other day and noticed how I didn't feel as tired as I used to!

Could this really be the case after only two weeks?!

Loz


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You should read up about the advantages of stopping smoking ie where you lungs are after 6 months 12months and after ten years you are the same as a non smoker. The other good thing is you will lose that morning crap behind your nose that trickles down your throat and the cough.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

will be two weeks on monday 6.15am for me.......and that is after 35 years of roll ups so i am bloody proud of myself. am on the e cigs so cheating i guess but hey even with a drink i am not tempted despite the wife still smoking. wd m8 keep it up


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

How are you feeling Gazzer? Any symptoms?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I stopped on Dec 1st 2010 after being told earlier that day that I required 4 or 5 heart by-passes, only because the other choice was probably death I found it easy, some switch in my brain just flipped and took over, do not start again and end up going through what I endured. That switch in your head will flip but without the incentive I had it takes time but its so worth it not only to you but to your family, keep on grinding your teeth, it gets easier and well done. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

i started again about 5 years ago after having been off them for 12 years could kick myself for starting have tried a number of times to pack them in again but no luck

gone down the gazzer route and got myself an ecig had one before and stopped for 4 months when ecig broke started again


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

merlin c said:


> I stopped on Dec 1st 2010 after being told earlier that day that I required 4 or 5 heart by-passes, only because the other choice was probably death I found it easy, some switch in my brain just flipped and took over, do not start again and end up going through what I endured. That switch in your head will flip but without the incentive I had it takes time but its so worth it not only to you but to your family, keep on grinding your teeth, it gets easier and well done. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Snap, I stopped on Dec 5th 2010 after being told that I I had lung cancer, and came to a similar conclusion that if I don't stop I would not see spring but packing up up gave me a fighting chance, a slim one (I was told that less than 7% of people diagnosed survive longer than 6 months) but a chance. It was the best decision I have ever made


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped on Dec 1st 2010 after being told earlier that day that I required 4 or 5 heart by-passes, only because the other choice was probably death I found it easy, some switch in my brain just flipped and took over, do not start again and end up going through what I endured. That switch in your head will flip but without the incentive I had it takes time but its so worth it not only to you but to your family, keep on grinding your teeth, it gets easier and well done. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


we both did the right thing and so we ended up with a second chance, call it fate, luck, who cares, just enjoy every day as much as you can before some MF ruins it, as usual.. :-*


----------



## yelrampfishing (Oct 5, 2010)

For me it was simply that I didn't want to do the smoking
thing any more. I truly believe that when a person is
'genuinely' ready to stop, they will. And easier than all
the patches, gums & potions.

Now been ***-free for 4 years 5 months (but who's
counting? Yeah, right!!)

Best thing I ever did for me, the family and now just 
having recently become someone's Grandad, for a 
fresh, shiny, new baby too.

Hang in there all the wannabee non-smokers. It can
sometimes be tough but the end result is well worth
the effort.

Phil.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

yelrampfishing said:


> For me it was simply that I didn't want to do the smoking
> thing any more. I truly believe that when a person is
> 'genuinely' ready to stop, they will. And easier than all
> the patches, gums & potions.
> ...


So true, no patches, tablets, gum etc, when its time you'll know, so will your brain if you see what I mean..


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

It is tough, it's making me feel so messed up. Mood swings are pretty awful, one minute I feel fine like I am actually making progress, next minute I feel really down about everything!

I am hoping this will pass!


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

I have tried to quit on a few occasions but so far always fall of the wagon at 3 months don't know why because would love to quit


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

L0z said:


> It is tough, it's making me feel so messed up. Mood swings are pretty awful, one minute I feel fine like I am actually making progress, next minute I feel really down about everything!
> 
> I am hoping this will pass!


It will pass Loz, its like any withdrawal symptoms, effects everyone differently, if you think your depressed then imagine your told you have lung cancer or quintuple bypass to face, we did not get depressed, we fought and that is what you have to do, fight hard and you'll win. When you need support just pm any of us who have been through it, we know how hard it can be to give up just for the perceived benefits, god only knows how many times I stopped and restarted over 36 years until the 'final demand' was delivered so to speak. Better to moan and whine at us than light up another ***... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Agree 100% with what Merlin has posted, you have to fight it.

My only problem now is - How do I give up the addiction to 'Fishermans Friends' which I developed while fighting the urge to smoke


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

merlin c said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > It is tough, it's making me feel so messed up. Mood swings are pretty awful, one minute I feel fine like I am actually making progress, next minute I feel really down about everything!
> ...


Cheers mate, it just kind of scares me at time, I know it sounds lame!

I've never gone through anything like this before. If they told you what you went through when giving up, I would never have started!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Better to have lived and smoked than to never have smoked at all,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,have I got that mixed up with something else.. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

L0z said:


> How are you feeling Gazzer? Any symptoms?


no symptoms at all..........family bbq yesterday and loads of smokers around and i just puffed on my e cig when i had the urge for nicotine. now just need to find a way to cut down on the nicotine lol


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

As Merlin said first and foremost you have to want to give up. It was easier for me because I was never a heavy smoker and I gradually fell out of love with it. But the big turning point for me was when walking up stairs after a cigar, I could feel my blood pressure rising and I was really breathless. Now after 4 years my blood pressure only goes up for other reasons. Just hang on in there Loz you can do it. We have always had a dog, so when the urge bit I would take her for a walk. Smoking and the want to smoke is all down to habit and association, so when you are going to do something you associate with a *** keep busy to keep your mind off it. It works believe me


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

L0z said:


> It is tough, it's making me feel so messed up. Mood swings are pretty awful, one minute I feel fine like I am actually making progress, next minute I feel really down about everything!
> 
> I am hoping this will pass!


LOz - if you still feel like this after this week why don't you get some nicotine replacement therapy such as patches or gum? It's the sudden nicotine withdrawal that's making you feel so messed up. Your GP would be able to advise or just go to Boots.

I used nicotine gum and it was great - takes away the withdrawal symptoms and is something physical to do instead of reaching for a cigarette. After 3 months I switched to normal gum which I still chew now. Job done!

You really don't have to go cold turkey - much better to get a bit of help now in the sort-term rather than give up and start smoking again.

Believe me mate - I know how difficult it is, we all do, but you can and will beat it if you hang on in there.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

honest truth on why i need to give up is that four years on the trot i have been having pneumonia bouts in left lung only? had a biopsy and i have a bengine tumor that has been found so hmmmm scary shit and deffo time to give up or face a possible real tumor.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> honest truth on why i need to give up is that four years on the trot i have been having pneumonia bouts in left lung only? had a biopsy and i have a bengine tumor that has been found so hmmmm scary shit and deffo time to give up or face a possible real tumor.


Ouch - proper wake up call Gaz.

Even so - well done on quitting and keep it up mate, it 'ain't easy even when you're faced with news like that. Not when the habit's been so ingrained into your life for so long.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I gave up 12 months ago after 30 years ( I stoped a couple of time for a few years). Initially I used the patches and they helped big style ( I couldnt sleep with them on because the nightmares were terrible). The patches ended up being more addictove than the ciggies. I found the craving lasted about as long as the ciggy and finding something to do in that time helped. I still get the odd craving. Am much fiotter although put on weight and have since bought a bike and some lycra shorts ) its hard pushing 16 stone around on a bike though (I put 2 stone on after quitting - I also had knee surghery in the interim and couldnt exercise). The thing is though that I do feelo much better; can exercise longer and recover quicker. After a couple of weeks I am up to about 7 mile on the bike, which is pretty lame I know, but the distance is improving daily now. I have saved £2.5k by not purchasing ciggies in the last 12 months; good enough reason on its own. Good luck with it


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Cheers for all the replies guys.

I went to see my GP today,he advised me that these symptoms usually last 6 weeks. The first 6 weeks being the hardest, he did say I could go onto Nicotine replacement but seeing as I've gone 3 weeks I might as well just stick it out?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

L0z said:


> Cheers for all the replies guys.
> 
> I went to see my GP today,he advised me that these symptoms usually last 6 weeks. The first 6 weeks being the hardest, he did say I could go onto Nicotine replacement but seeing as I've gone 3 weeks I might as well just stick it out?


Up to you obviously, but if there's a chance it'll help you through this difficult initial period, then I would try some patches or gum or whatever.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> honest truth on why i need to give up is that four years on the trot i have been having pneumonia bouts in left lung only? had a biopsy and i have a bengine tumor that has been found so hmmmm scary shit and deffo time to give up or face a possible real tumor.


Right Gaz, you have no choice now mate, no if's buts wherefore's ; I cant think of a better motivator mate!!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

100% correct, to even consider starting again would be pure folly.......you can do it Gaz, shit if I can then its possible


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Good luck to you all in quitting, especially to you Gaz, I'm sure that's enough to prevent you starting up again.

Quite interested in those e-cigarettes, my partner is trying to quit (again) and he's on patches at the moment, have also got an app that shows how your health is improving as time goes on with slider bars and tells you how much money you have saved to date. All works as an incentive to keep going however if he starts to really struggle I wonder if the e-cigarettes might be a way to wean him off the cigs rather than just stopping all of a sudden like he has now?

Stu


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Stueyturn said:


> Good luck to you all in quitting, especially to you Gaz, I'm sure that's enough to prevent you starting up again.
> 
> Quite interested in those e-cigarettes, my partner is trying to quit (again) and he's on patches at the moment, have also got an app that shows how your health is improving as time goes on with slider bars and tells you how much money you have saved to date. All works as an incentive to keep going however if he starts to really struggle I wonder if the e-cigarettes might be a way to wean him off the cigs rather than just stopping all of a sudden like he has now?
> 
> Stu


Hi Stu, I tried those elites replacment **** and found the totally frustrating. Its almost like having a ciggy, doing what you do with a ciggy, bt its nothing like a ciggy. After saying that I gave them up after a few days and so that may have been my problem. The champix tablets I have heard are brilliant. They are prescribed and you can get them free from your doctor, or the practice nurse, Maybe worth a go o=if the elites fail. Good luck to your partner with it.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I've got to go back next Monday as the Dr said I might have a Thyroid problem, yay!

Apparently smoking masks this problem?


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

BrianR said:


> Hi Stu, I tried those elites replacment **** and found the totally frustrating. Its almost like having a ciggy, doing what you do with a ciggy, bt its nothing like a ciggy. After saying that I gave them up after a few days and so that may have been my problem. The champix tablets I have heard are brilliant. They are prescribed and you can get them free from your doctor, or the practice nurse, Maybe worth a go o=if the elites fail. Good luck to your partner with it.


Cheers Brian, we'll see how he gets on and then maybe start looking at other options if necessary. 
To be fair if he does quit I'm going to lose the "But how much do you spend on cigs?" reply that I use when asked "What have you bought for that bloody car now?" :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> honest truth on why i need to give up is that four years on the trot i have been having pneumonia bouts in left lung only? had a biopsy and i have a bengine tumor that has been found so hmmmm scary shit and deffo time to give up or face a possible real tumor.


Gaz that is the best reason to give up that there is. In my case, it was either lucky or unlucky depending upon how you view it. I started with a cough that was not a really bad one but one which would not clear up. After a particularly bad coughing fit I coughed up quite bit of blood which to say it frightened me is an understatement. I never told anyone about this as I hoped it would not reoccur (I did not want to admit to myself just how serious it was) but a couple of days later it happened again. This time I was with a friend stood outside of work and it frightened her so much that she went in and reported it to my senior manager who immediately made arrangements for me to go home. When I arrived home my wife made the appointment to see the doctor. To cut it all short this was on Dec 5th 2010 and by Jan the 14th 2012 I had had a major operation to remove a large part of my right lung all on the NHS (who I have the greatest admiration for). I then spent the next few months recuperating and rebuilding my strength.

Just an 'aside' to the above, when I arrived home from the doctors after being told that I had lung cancer sometime around the 12 of December, I turned on the TV just as the 6 o'clock news headlines were being read out and one of them went like something this - "The UK cancer survival rates are the lowest in Europe. The survival rate for lung cancer is, less than 7% of people diagnosed live longer than 6 months after the diagnosis". This was my lowest point but I decided that I could do one of two things either wallow in self pity and die or fight it and be positive to become one of the 7%.

I will always try and offer help to anyone who is trying to give up smoking and if telling this to people frightens or inspires them to give up, then I have achieved something.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Stueyturn said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Stu, I tried those elites replacment **** and found the totally frustrating. Its almost like having a ciggy, doing what you do with a ciggy, bt its nothing like a ciggy. After saying that I gave them up after a few days and so that may have been my problem. The champix tablets I have heard are brilliant. They are prescribed and you can get them free from your doctor, or the practice nurse, Maybe worth a go o=if the elites fail. Good luck to your partner with it.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

To cut it all short this was on Dec 5th 2010 and by Jan the 14th 2012 I had had a major operation to remove a large part of my right lung all on the NHS (who I have the greatest admiration for). I then spent the next few months recuperating and rebuilding my strength.

This was my lowest point but I decided that I could do one of two things either wallow in self pity and die or fight it and be positive to become one of the 7%.

I will always try and offer help to anyone who is trying to give up smoking and if telling this to people frightens or inspires them to give up, then I have achieved something.[/quote]

QWhy on earth do we do it; we knew the risk we were running and surely that should have outweighed the addiction. It shows just how strong the addiction is, but it can be beaten as the stroies here demonstrate.

Young oldun you should be proud of yourself for finding the strength to beat it and state of mind is so important in that.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Jim that is bloody scary mate, and full credit to you for fighting on. i am fully commited to stopping this time and despite a family bbq with smokers all around i did not fancy or was even tempted to have one. i do wonder why we call it giving up though, it is as if we feel we will be missing out on something when in actual fact it is bloody hard to get rid of the things.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I have found even after a year and a half I have not forgoten how enjoyable having a *** at certain times was, but after the op the memory of fully reinflating my lungs and being forced to cough not long after regaining concionsness still stops me dead in my tracks when I think of 'oh, maybe one'. The thoughts never truly go away but I know its the habit of smoking now that causes these thoughts, not the addiction if that makes sense.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

steve & brian........

it is like a secret society of people that just do not talk about it.......hell of a stigma associated with the big C that so many people just don't want to discuss or even admit it is a possability that they could even get it.
i watched my mother turn into a vegetable with a brain tumor and my father die of heart disease due to smoking. yet i still smoked for thirty five years and have even had some TT meets where people have shunned me due to lighting up. so when i found a group of TT ers that didn't mind and the rep stu even smoked himself i went to as many meets as poss to not only be in with the TT crowd but in with one that didn't think i was a lepper for lighting up.









been on the easyway course also a few years ago and failed miserably, but these e-cigs just feel right and i am not struggling in any way with it......touch wood (taps head) this is the time i can be free of this nightmare :?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Well it's been 3 weeks so far.

Feeling slightly better than I was a week ago. I kind of feel that I have gone too far now to turn back, thinking about what my GP said yesterday, I don't want all of this to have been for nothing.

I would just like to say thanks to those of you that have contacted me and given me (a stranger) so much support, it's a very humbling feeling.

So thanks guys 

L


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes Loz, you sure are strange.....but we love ya......... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

hang on, some twat in a V6 just laughed at me...........on my bike.....GGGGRRRRRR.....peddle faster, its not that far in front........ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

L0z said:


> Well it's been 3 weeks so far.
> 
> Feeling slightly better than I was a week ago. I kind of feel that I have gone too far now to turn back, thinking about what my GP said yesterday, I don't want all of this to have been for nothing.
> 
> ...


well done Loz..........day by day is the way and each one is a personal victory bud.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

As Gazzer says, it is a day by day personal victory thing.

One word of warning which I am sure a lot of folk could give to you is - Don't ever think that you can smoke just the odd cigarette now and again, it just doesn't work that way. I and many others have given up previously for months or as in my case 3 years and in a foolish moment thought I could just smoke one cigarette when on a night out, it was wrong wrong wrong and totally incorrect.

Good luck I hope you make it


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> As Gazzer says, it is a day by day personal victory thing.
> 
> One word of warning which I am sure a lot of folk could give to you is - Don't ever think that you can smoke just the odd cigarette now and again, it just doesn't work that way. I and many others have given up previously for months or as in my case 3 years and in a foolish moment thought I could just smoke one cigarette when on a night out, it was wrong wrong wrong and totally incorrect.
> 
> Good luck I hope you make it


It's funny you should say this. I went down to the pub tonight with a couple of mates, none of whom smoke, yet I still felt the urge to have a cigarette. I thought 'one won't harm', but I snapped out of it and realised that it would be a right let down for me to start again.

It really is a case of will power now, but I feel great that I've been able to go to an environment where I would normally be smoking all night and still have an enjoyable smoke free evening.

Loz 1 - **** 0


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Well done, another victory; just think, currently you are counting the days since giving up - the minute you have a ciggy then you are back to day one of giving up and everything has been for nothing. 12 months on and there are tines when I could murder one - but the craving tends to last as long as the ciggy itself would have. Now if I could only get off the food, my replacement addiction I would have cracked it fully :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I will always remember when I cracked it. My first two week holiday in the sun drinking laying around nothing to do but relax. I knew if I could go without for that fortnight that would be it.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Hilly10 said:


> I will always remember when I cracked it. My first two week holiday in the sun drinking laying around nothing to do but relax. I knew if I could go without for that fortnight that would be it.


Well another small victory. Went to the pub after a brass band rehearsal last night. No smoke!

I'm off on my holiday next week, so that will be the test, especially when the cigarettes will be so much cheaper over there!!!

L


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

L0z said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > I will always remember when I cracked it. My first two week holiday in the sun drinking laying around nothing to do but relax. I knew if I could go without for that fortnight that would be it.
> ...


Yep - you'll need to stay strong on holiday.

Last time I gave up it was for 9 months then I went on holiday to Mexico for 2 weeks. My girlfriend smokes, as did the couple we got talking to on the first night and ended up spending most of the holiday with and........................of course, within a couple of days I was smoking again and said only on the holiday. Then I can clearly remember waiting in the taxi queue outside Birmingham airport and thinking sod it, one more won't hurt.

It was another 18 months 'til I quit again.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

how is it going Loz? tomorrow at 6.15am it is three solid weeks for me and going well. even had my old boss ring after seeing fb post and proceed to tell me that he has had an all clear from cancer on friday night.....so well happy for him and personally feeling chuffed about getting this far


----------



## Col1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well done on making it this far. I stopped 8 years ago and you will feel the benefits to your health it just takes a bit of time. I won't say I never have the odd urge but the longer you have been off them the easier it is to deal with.

Good luck with it and when you are on holiday.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> how is it going Loz? tomorrow at 6.15am it is three solid weeks for me and going well. even had my old boss ring after seeing fb post and proceed to tell me that he has had an all clear from cancer on friday night.....so well happy for him and personally feeling chuffed about getting this far


Well done chap another milestone; one day at a time and th weeks will fly by.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the continued support guys!

Today marks the first month done and according to my give up smoking app on my iPhone, I have saved £169.43!

Starting to get a proper phlegmy cough now...pretty grim.

No way am I going back to smoking, had a month out and I haven't really missed it that bad.

Thanks again!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Today is my first day of not smoking, will let you know how i manage
Loz, whats the app you have?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice one L0z - keep going.

This is my app today. Dave - I use the Nicorette one. Good luck.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm using the NHS Quit Smoking app.

Quite amazing how much money you save, I would never have realised I spent so much money!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I gave up quite a long time ago now. Can't say for certain when, but I think I'd given up officially, but was still poncing cigarettes, at the first ever meet. Which was in 2002.

I'd tried giving up before that because I felt I should, but always went back to it, because I never really wanted to give up.

When I finally did stop, I can't pretend it was easy, but as others have said, I think I went through a change of mental state from 'I should give up, but I don't want to' to 'I want to give up and I'm going to'.

When I gave up, I was smoking about 40 a day on days I went out at night, and 20+ on other days.

Even now, I'll still get the occasional craving for one, but it passes almost as quickly as it starts. And I now think of myself as a non-smoker rather than an ex-smoker.

In fact the whole concept feels fairly alien to me - especially when I see old shots of me smoking.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I know what you mean Kell it does feel totally alien after so long. I did a site visit to day at a new Academy school I am doing. On walking past the smoking area there were about 20 guys coughing their guts up and pulling on the **** as if their lives depended on it, if don't give you the incentive nothing would


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Today is my first day of not smoking, will let you know how i manage
> Loz, whats the app you have?


Dave!!!!! wd that fella, push on bud and just remember one day at a time is one win at a time m8.

Kell, you were a 40 a day smoker???/ well foot me that is BAD BAD BAD, how lucky you are to get rid of them cigs before pegging it kell as odds were against you as i am sure you know.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> how is it going Loz? tomorrow at 6.15am it is three solid weeks for me and going well. even had my old boss ring after seeing fb post and proceed to tell me that he has had an all clear from cancer on friday night.....so well happy for him and personally feeling chuffed about getting this far


Keep it going Gaz, your doing brilliant as are all the other ex cancer sufferers and heart dodgers like me. Feels good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok so a bit of an update.

Been away on holiday for the past week and it's been murder.

Been feeling really down in the dumps, worse I have ever felt! Now I don't know if this is just another stage of my quit im going through, or wether it's because I have fallen out of my normal routine that I had been getting used to before going away?

I still haven't broken, although it has come pretty close! I am in Poland at the moment and it seems like EVERYONE smokes...

38 Days: 7 Hours: 28 Minutes.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

You've done brilliant Loz, I know its hard but keep on going, it does get easier but with everyone around you smoking it must be murder, well done and always post when feeling under pressure.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

38 Days: 7 Hours: 28 Minutes.[/quote]

What a fantastic effort so far - you should be incredibly proud of yourself - you are now 50% less likely to have a heart attack - you have c£275 more at your disposal - your clothes now dont smell of ciggy smoke and neither do you. Sure you moind and body are craving the old way of being, for there is comfort in that, but it is self misdirection. You have been so strong and a total credit to those thinking of quitting. 38 days is 5 weeks, mor than a month - at day one would you have imagined you could do that? After 12 months the cravings still come along now and again, like a bad memory that I can now smile at. its part of the journey but I promise you it will get easier, at 38 days you are beating this. Keep going stay strong and kjeep taking the support.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

10 days 19 hours 7mins, and £82.02p better off


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Cheers for the support guys.

It's just horrendous at times! Not fun at all!

Loz


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

You have done the hardest part - making the decision to quit and now you are over the next hurdle by being in the company of people who smoke.

Take heart in the fact theat you are well on the way to being an ex-smoker. Well done and dont give in now


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

davelincs said:


> 10 days 19 hours 7mins, and £82.02p better off


Well done Dave brilliant effort and well on your way mate !!!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Just worked out my saving so far after 14 months @ £7 per day = £2,975     that has more than paid for the all inclusive holiday to Turkey in a few weeks time.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I just can't seem to get outing feeling real shitty. Felt like it for a couple of days, but today I think has been the worst. Got it into my head that I'm going to be like this for good.

Eurgh, this is so hard :-(


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

BrianR said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > 10 days 19 hours 7mins, and £82.02p better off
> ...


Cheers Brian, the thing is I have not fancied a smoke since I packed in, very strange ,the last time I packed in I had cravings for weeks


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

davelincs said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


The forst time I gave up thats what t was like, it was sooo easy that I thought I could do it at any time. So I started again and try as I may at later dates I couldn;t do it. It seems this is a one chance opportunity Dave, gram it with both hands mate and dont slip back.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well done Dave & Loz............
i'm at five weeks on monday morning 6.15am and i love the fact my taste and sense of smell has gotten so much better in the last two weeks. had my teeth done by hygienist on wed........foot me that tar is gross tasting ewwwwww.

keep up the good work and loz, stop dwelling and teetering bud or you will fail. BE STRONG and tell yourself that you are no longer a drug addict.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Loz Here's a big tip. When you feel shitty and a great need to light up,get on a push bike and do a few miles,you will be surprised how good you will feel, and it will suppress your addiction


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

When my sense of smell and taste came back I realised why my mates said my cooking was shit.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

merlin c said:


> When my sense of smell and taste came back I realised why my mates said my cooking was shit.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


cats don't smell or taste any better though :roll:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > When my sense of smell and taste came back I realised why my mates said my cooking was shit.. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Cat's what doesnt smell or taste any better ?? Who is Cat??


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > When my sense of smell and taste came back I realised why my mates said my cooking was shit.. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Gaz, leave them blue pills well alone, you know you get weirder when your on them, oh, and as for smelly pussies, well........ :lol:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I go away for a couple of days and my thread turns to this!

Ha ha ha


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

L0z said:


> I go away for a couple of days and my thread turns to this!
> 
> Ha ha ha


you still smoke free Loz i hope???? i'm six weeks on monday morning 6.15am


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > I go away for a couple of days and my thread turns to this!
> ...


46 days smoke free Gazzer. So tempted today with the nice weather to buy some and sit in a beer garden somewhere! But, I didn't, mainly because I am on medication for Vertigo! I wonder if this has been brought on by my quit?

But, still smoke free.

L


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Keep it up L0z, I'm on 19 days now, I felt like buying some on thurs night but I did not bother


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

davelincs said:


> Keep it up L0z, I'm on 19 days now, I felt like buying some on thurs night but I did not bother


Well done guys, all well on the way to beating it - should be proud of yourselves


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

came very close today to buying a pack of baccy papers and a lighter, but didn't thankfully. it was a bad day at black rock we all have occasionally and it was my first temptation. i resisted and rang the mrs instead to see how her day was going..........


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> came very close today to buying a pack of baccy papers and a lighter, but didn't thankfully. it was a bad day at black rock we all have occasionally and it was my first temptation. i resisted and rang the mrs instead to see how her day was going..........


Well done chap you passed!!! £7 additional quid in your pocket today and a lung full of oxygen - much better than moths and tar eh!! stay proud mate you are doing brilliantly.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> came very close today to buying a pack of baccy papers and a lighter, but didn't thankfully. it was a bad day at black rock we all have occasionally and it was my first temptation. i resisted and rang the mrs instead to see how her day was going..........


Well done Gaz, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] no going back now, you'll hate yourself if you do. Keep it up and have less bad days or more Proxac


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

a blip i assure you gents..........however it is the first time i have had the urge, was a bit scary in my view. a bit like driving and finding the steering temporarily taken over by some force!!! now i understand what Loz meant by his comment a while back.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Keep going boyzz you will beat it, you have done well


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> a blip i assure you gents..........however it is the first time i have had the urge, was a bit scary in my view. a bit like driving and finding the steering temporarily taken over by some force!!! now i understand what Loz meant by his comment a while back.


Although it is over 18 months since I quit, I also had a 'blip' recently while walking around the marina. A guy came walking to-wards me smoking a cigar (something which I have never had an urge to smoke) and as he passed me I smelt the most fantastic smell ever as the waft of his cigar smoke passed over me. 
He does not know how close he came to flying into the outer dock as I mugged him for the cigar. Luckily is was a feeling which came and went in a second.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I've now rejoined this bandwagon... gave up for 5 months in 2010/11 using the electronic cig but after my mum suddenly died last year (of lung cancer) I started stupidly smoking again. Decided it's time to stop and get healthy so dug out my old kit, bought some juice and now vaping away again. Struggling a bit as under lots of stress at the moment, but smoking no more than 4 roll ups a day and hoping to cut them out totally pretty soon.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> I've now rejoined this bandwagon... gave up for 5 months in 2010/11 using the electronic cig but after my mum suddenly died last year (of lung cancer) I started stupidly smoking again. Decided it's time to stop and get healthy so dug out my old kit, bought some juice and now vaping away again. Struggling a bit as under lots of stress at the moment, but smoking no more than 4 roll ups a day and hoping to cut them out totally pretty soon.


Robb bud, i am sorry to hear about ya mum!!! life is a bitch at times and that is one cruel way to go i am sorry to say. i know of late let us say things have not been good in your life due to certain things...........ok corner turned and now your life is totally back in YOUR control m8.
so you have my full respect for A. opening up with personal info...and B. for stating how you will take your own life back into control.

Robb just think every time you light up ya mum is looking down and shaking her head saying why son!!!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > I've now rejoined this bandwagon... gave up for 5 months in 2010/11 using the electronic cig but after my mum suddenly died last year (of lung cancer) I started stupidly smoking again. Decided it's time to stop and get healthy so dug out my old kit, bought some juice and now vaping away again. Struggling a bit as under lots of stress at the moment, but smoking no more than 4 roll ups a day and hoping to cut them out totally pretty soon.
> ...


Your doing well Robb, Gazzer's given a good bit of feedback there mate, keep on rocking, you'll get there in the end...... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

was 7 weeks this morning at 6.15am and still have not had a ciggie, despite a couple of times being really stressed and coming close. this nicotine replacement has so far worked fine.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Well done to all of you and keepit up - it does eventually get easier.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Smoke free for 55 days so far.

Still getting the odd craving but nothing as bad as I used to. Went through about a week long craving for McDondalds milkshakes though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

L0z said:


> Smoke free for 55 days so far.
> 
> Still getting the odd craving but nothing as bad as I used to. Went through about a week long craving for McDondalds milkshakes though...
> 
> £385 more in your pocket - hope you are proud Loz - Brilliant!!! :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Well that's 28 days 9 hours 10 minutes , according to the app on my phone, £215.65p and 567 cigs, here's to the ne5 4 weeks


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wd dave and Loz.......saving bucks and getting healthier in the process.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I know this might sound lame, considering I haven't actually met any of you guys. But this thread has been actually a great help for me, letting me vent when I feel the urge or if I'm having a shit day.

Never thought it would, but thanks guys! Appreciate it


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Keep going lads - the cravings do pass with time, in my case it took about 6 months. Just spent the weekend with the g/f who smokes and instead of wanting one the smell of them actually made me feel sick. Never thought I'd say that.

I'm 277 days in and have just broken the £2k saved barrier - quite a decent incentive.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The smell, the money saved and last by no means least, your health. Keep it up boys I am proud of you  :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

L0z said:


> I know this might sound lame, considering I haven't actually met any of you guys. But this thread has been actually a great help for me, letting me vent when I feel the urge or if I'm having a shit day.
> 
> Never thought it would, but thanks guys! Appreciate it


awwwwwww Loz you owld softie.........(group hug) OIIIIIIIIIII Brian stop pinching my bum ya perv lol


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > I know this might sound lame, considering I haven't actually met any of you guys. But this thread has been actually a great help for me, letting me vent when I feel the urge or if I'm having a shit day.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

62 days smoke free.

Feel like all of the side effects are pretty much gone now!

Starting to really feel the benefit!

L


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

62 days smoke free.

Feel like all of the side effects are pretty much gone now!

Starting to really feel the benefit!

L


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tbh Loz i have fed off of your enthusiasme over the last few weeks bud...............i am 8 weeks as of 6.15am this morning and going well


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't think any of you need this but there are some interesting facts on smoking contained within this http://www.up-2-you.net/smokingfacts.pdf.

A couple examples -

• The chemicals contained in cigarette smoke are so toxic, you wouldn't be allowed to bury them in a landfill site.

• Cigarette smoke also contains a radioactive element - a research study showed that a 20-a-day smoker gets a dose of
radiation each year equivalent to about 2,000 chest X-rays.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Shocking load of facts.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> I don't think any of you need this but there are some interesting facts on smoking contained within this http://www.up-2-you.net/smokingfacts.pdf.
> 
> A couple examples -
> 
> ...


Bloody hell, it really hits home when you read things like that!

Gazzer, I am here to help! I kind of feel like I am over it now, however I don't want to tempt fate!!!

L


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

5weeks last night, my minds be wondering though, I have been thinking shall I have one
But I have resisted
Well done lads lets see if we can keep it up


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

davelincs said:


> 5weeks last night, my minds be wondering though, I have been thinking shall I have one
> But I have resisted
> Well done lads lets see if we can keep it up


Just a case of you how much you want to quit now Dave - you've demonstrated that you can go 5 weeks without any real problems at all.

If you go back to them now it's because deep down you don't really want to give them up, not because the addiction has forced you back against your will, as it were. IMHO of course.

Keep going!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

WozzaTT said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > 5weeks last night, my minds be wondering though, I have been thinking shall I have one
> ...


+10 ohhhhhhhhhh a packet of ten lmao (joking)


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I can honestly say I don't think about it anymore!

It's only this thread that reminds me of the journey I went through to give up!!! I can't ever imagine smoking again, it makes me feel sick with just the thought of it.

L


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

L0z said:


> I can honestly say I don't think about it anymore!
> 
> It's only this thread that reminds me of the journey I went through to give up!!! I can't ever imagine smoking again, it makes me feel sick with just the thought of it.
> 
> L


This is when you know you have beaten it. But you will still be tested at the strangest moment, even years later


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Well I stopped for 22 years , and started 7 years ago


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

davelincs said:


> Well I stopped for 22 years , and started 7 years ago


I stark warning for everyone Dave. Its a bt like alchohol, you are only ever one away from being hooked again. Ciggys are more addictive than Heroine, so important to always be on ones guard. :evil:

Are you going to give it another go Dave? Hope so mate!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

davelincs said:


> Well I stopped for 22 years , and started 7 years ago


I stark warning for everyone Dave. Its a bt like alchohol, you are only ever one away from being hooked again. Ciggys are more addictive than Heroine, so important to always be on ones guard. :evil:

Are you going to give it another go Dave? Hope so mate!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

pssst Brian, dave has been off em for five weeks now.........read back bud


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

So, how is every one doing?

I have lost count how many days it is now that I have been smoke free. must be at least 10 weeks now!

Hope everyone is still hanging in there!

L


----------

